# DPDR scale



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

On a scale 0-10, 0 being recovered 10 being the worst you've ever been, what scale are you at this moment?

Just trying to see how much this site actually helps people


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

What about you, is it helping you ?


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

10 and yes it has helped me in the past - helped me get through helped encourage me to focus outwards etc, helped me o know there are other people out there who have this...but having said that it has not fixed it for me, only I can do that somehow, I go back and forth to connected and unconnected states every few months...


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

You sound like my psychiatrist.

6 or 7.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Usually I'm a 2 or 3, but today I am a 5 or 6 - had a panic attack about 30 minutes ago but I kicked it's ass with breathing exercises.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know.........3 or 4.......and yeah....this site has helped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

-1.... -5 being recovered... although that's due to meds rather then this site... although with out this site... I wouldn't have been able to express myself as much as I needed... so I know i'm unaware how much this site has helped me.


----------



## Passage (Nov 5, 2006)

I like this site, it's let me see there's more people experiencing my problem and not just me...I thought I was going schizo at first. I'm around a 4 right now.


----------



## eddie34 (Nov 27, 2007)

About 2. I can live with dp/dr, its an auxillary issue to existential issues i have had since I was a child. And before you tell me to snap out of it etc, if it were that simple I would have done that ages ago.
And yes this site has helped so far. I can empathise with a lot of good people here and hopefully help and be helped. What about you Copeful, has it helped you??


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

4-5.. not because of this site though.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

a
copeful/mental, anybody who goes to a site on the internet thinking that it will 'cure' them is setting themselves up for disappointment.
This site has helped me get better but not because there is some kind of special cure here. 
It's just helpful to know you're not alone and that there are others who can to some extent understand what you're going through.
it's not meant to be a substitute for medical/mental health care. 
why do you need to worry about how much the site helps people?
If it doesn't help you nobody's forcing you to come here. (at least as far as I know  ) 
You post an awful lot for someone who seems to be pretty ungrateful..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My dp/dr is currently at 0 right now and has been for a long time which is great  . This site didnt cure my dp/dr but it helped me out alot thats for sure.



> copeful/mental, anybody who goes to a site on the internet thinking that it will 'cure' them is setting themselves up for disappointment.
> This site has helped me get better but not because there is some kind of special cure here.
> It's just helpful to know you're not alone and that there are others who can to some extent understand what you're going through.
> it's not meant to be a substitute for medical/mental health care.
> ...


 Couldnt have said that better myself. Why the hell do you keep posting if you don't think this site helps you? It doesent make any sense at all.


----------

